# Finally She Runs!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Where's Pugster (Stuart)?









He's responsible for me winning this non-working Hamilton Victor about 6-8 weeks ago. It is one of the earlier Hamilton electrics and was made between 1957 and 1960. As a result, it houses the troublesome 500 calibre and it is those pesky contact and trip wires that have been driving me nuts over the past three weeks.

Anyway, I'm slowly getting the hang of adjusting these wires and this one burst(!) into life last night for the first time in...who knows?...maybe 40 years.

There were three dial styles for the Victor in its short 3 year life. This is the earliest and it does show a few scratches but certainly doesn't warrant a dial restoration. Nice asymmetrical shape with the crown between 1 and 2. 10K gold filled case.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Well done! A very good job and excellent pictures of a really fine watch.

It's a great feeling to bring an old watch back to life, isn't it?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Paul......

Looks good


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice looking.

Does it run off the mains supply


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Shmmmokin'..... (not literally, one hopes)









Cool beans!

S.


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Damn cleaver Paul.

That's dedication, working for 3 weeks to get it going but the end result looks good.


----------



## Desmo (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice piece of watch and interesting placement of the crown









Are there other watches that has this odd crown solution?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done for persisting Paul, you must be glad when it finally started









BTW First time I've ever seen a Hamilton with the crown in that position


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

That's great Paul; must be rewarding & satisfying to have brought a watch back like that.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Now I like that, lovely shape and I love the crown position. Well done on getting it up and running :thumbsup


----------



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

gorgeous watch...wish I had skill like that


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for all your kind comments.

A few more pictures, this time of the movement with the trip & contact wires.

Getting these wires aligned in the correct vertical & horizontal planes and with the correct tension and length in relation to 1) each other and 2) the gold contact on the balance wheel ... that is the challenge.









Of course, that assumes the wires have survived the last 50 years. Many were destroyed at the first battery change --- that stupid battery clip would suddenly slip and the watchmaker's tweezers would then wreck the wires.

*At Rest:*



















*Running:* the last one has captured the trip and contact wires moving at the balance wheel centre end.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

A beautiful watch Paul! Super watch skills and photos too


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nalu said:


> A beautiful watch Paul! Super watch skills and photos too


Thanks Colin!

I'm visiting Lancaster, PA in early November...I'll be wearing a Pacer and I'll have my camera...should make for some interesting photos.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Paul what a great piece of work to bring a superb watch back to life; can you just explain the wires pictures are great but I still can't figure it


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

congrats paul, a beautiful watch and excellent restoration ,when i saw this for sale i was torn in half on whether to buy it or not, im glad you did, its a keeper for sure.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> I'm visiting Lancaster, PA in early November...I'll be wearing a Pacer and I'll have my camera...should make for some interesting photos.


I was going to take a picture of the place for you next time I went past, but then we had the kid and bought the house and.... now you get to do it yourself.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Beautiful, just beautiful!









(please stop posting these wonderful photos of these gorgeous watches, they don't come in anywhere near my maximum budget, and I can't







sniffle,







help it!)

"Nurse, screens and sedatives please!







"


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Very impressive


----------

